# need feedback on Nikon 28-80mm AF-D



## ghache (Apr 14, 2010)

I have this guy selling a F80 with a Nikon 28-80mm AF-D for really cheap he is asking 150$. he is welling to sell seperatly but he wants me to make an offer if i want the lens only.

my question is, 

how much this lens worth, and anyone have ever used one?
all reviews says is built really cheap but produce excellent images.

anyone have one? any comment? is it worth giving it a try?


----------



## ghache (Apr 14, 2010)

i allready have a 50mm 1.8 

i am looking for a lightweight lens cheap lens that i could use on cheap macro tubes. 
i can probably get that lens for like 30 bucks.


----------

